# The Fitness Club



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

> Welcome to the Suns Fitness Club.
> 
> That's Eric "Pilates" Piatkowski over there, sculpting his jump shot. Pat "Spinner" Burke is tightening up his post move. And Marcus Banks must be on a treadmill, because it doesn't appear as if he's going anywhere.
> 
> ...


lol

We have to have a club like this on BBB.net. We should think of how we would do it.
Any ideas?


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm in if it's a good idea.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Something to do with posting in each game thread, posting or creating a new thread perhaps and generally being an active cheerleader. Doing your part, so to speak; a lot of Suns fans seem to be missing/don't post a lot.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Helvius said:


> Something to do with posting in each game thread, posting or creating a new thread perhaps and generally being an active cheerleader. Doing your part, so to speak; a lot of Suns fans seem to be missing/don't post a lot.


Very true.

I'm thinking we should all put "Fitness Club" in our signatures, then below it
put "Member #1/2/3/4" or whatever number you signed up as.

See my sig for how it looks and sign up! :biggrin: 
Carbo is #2 and Helvius is #3, sign up in this thread so we can keep
an order of the number of members

Copy this below and put it in your sig. Make sure to put the end brackets back
on so it works. Make sure to change the number of what member you are.

*[CENTER[SIZE="4"[URL="http://www.basketballforum.com/showthread.php?t=347736"]Fitness Club[/COLOR[/URL[/SIZE[/U Doing our part for the Phoenix Suns[/COLOR
[SIZE="3"[COLOR="Purple"]Member #1[/COLOR[/SIZE[/CENTER[/B*


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

#2!


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

You're really #3 if you look above but that's cool. I got 3.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Ah Joe, why'd you delete your post. =)


Join up Suns fans.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I'll be 4.


----------

